# UVB Controller



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi everyone

Would you recommend a controller with my 12% Arcadia T8? I didn't even know these existed until I read online today!

Currently just have the UVB with a reflector... Does this suffice or is a controller a must?

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Also it's linked up to a day/night thermostat... So is a controller not needed in this instance?

Sorry, think I've read too much online and getting a little confused lol


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

You need a t8 starter for the uvb tube its a ballast with a fitting to attach on each end of the tube to power the tube and light it up


----------



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi

We have that. The uvb bulb lights up etc just wasn't sure if a controller was needed as well as a day/night stat


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

uv shouldn't be attached to a stat - stats are to control your heat source.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

No need for a stat for UV or day lights, a stat is to control your heat sorce mat stat for heat mats, dimmer stat for light emitting bulbs and a pulse stat for ceramics, also you can attach your uvb controller to a timer or turn your lights of manually for day and night


----------



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

We have a habitstat day/night with 2 plugs..1 for heater, 1 for the uvb. The light plug merely controls what time the uvb goes on/off. Is a controller needed also?


----------



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

The habistat day/night is for our ceramic heater at night , our house gets very cold. Seperately to that we also have a basking lamp which is linked to a dimming stat.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes well the timer side will click your lights (uvb) on and off at the desired time and the outher will control your heat source (ceramic) on and of what are you using as a heat source and what is it for


----------



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

As a heat source we have a separate basking lamp on a dimmer stat for the day. Ceramic is only for the night. It's for a beardie


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Your good to go just set your thermostat for your night temps, the timer for your day lights and dimmer for basking, same set up as mine


----------



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Excellent thanks for your help. Was panicking when I saw these seperate controllers & thought it was something else I might need!!

Definitely need to stop reading quite so much lol brain overload.

Thanks again


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

If you have a basking bulb on a dimmer and a ceramic on thermostat that kicks in at night what turns the basking bulb of at night is that on a timer to


----------



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah the basking is on a plug timer


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

That sounds correct same set up as me minus the basking bulb, we all get in a panic starting off and take in loads of unhelpful advice like you say brain overload just keep an eye on your temps you have all the equip to keep the habitat stable so you should be ok, lots of good members here willing to help


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

unless your house is very cold you don't need any heat overnight


----------



## Hazelx90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah it is really cold unfortunately, we have no central heating just a log burner. We had a look at the temperature early hours one morning and it was around 10 degrees!


----------

